# Good bye Smoke



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

After consultation with our vet, we had Smoke the Bloodhound euthanized to prevent needless suffering. Ole Smoke was a good one and will be missed. He was used to find lost children, old folks than had wondered off, escaped prisoners and fleeing felons. In my mind, his most memorable track was of an armed robber. After the suspect had fired a couple of shots he ran into a really wet area. Smoke tracked him about 1 and 1/2 mile before he literally bumped into a tree. It was dark, so the helo flew over the tree and hit it with the midnight sun. There about 30 feet up in the tree was the suspect. Ole Smoke could track a popcorn fart in a blizzard. He'll be missed. 

DFrost


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Rest in Peace, Smoke.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Tough call to make, David. How old was he?


----------



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

They are never with us long enough. 

My sympathies go out to you all... Rose


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Frost said:


> After consultation with our vet, we had Smoke the Bloodhound euthanized to prevent needless suffering. Ole Smoke was a good one and will be missed. He was used to find lost children, old folks than had wondered off, escaped prisoners and fleeing felons. In my mind, his most memorable track was of an armed robber. After the suspect had fired a couple of shots he ran into a really wet area. Smoke tracked him about 1 and 1/2 mile before he literally bumped into a tree. It was dark, so the helo flew over the tree and hit it with the midnight sun. There about 30 feet up in the tree was the suspect. Ole Smoke could track a popcorn fart in a blizzard. He'll be missed.
> 
> DFrost


Dang, my thoughts are with you and your family David.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The good ones will NEVER be forgotten. RIP Smoke


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> The good ones will NEVER be forgotten. RIP Smoke



It's so true, Jerry.

I'm so sorry, David.


----------



## Domenic Spina (Sep 13, 2008)

This is always so hard to hear.So sorry for your great loss.it sounds like he was a good working dog that did well for society as a whole.May he be in a better place.Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear about losing such a great dog David. RIP Smoke.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Tough call to make, David. How old was he?



Smoke was 11, which is pretty old for Bloodhound. My plan was to replace him early next year and let him have run of the farm. It appears he had a stroke. 

DFrost


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I am very sorry for you loss. Tough to see the good ones go but they sure live on in the memories they provide.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

My sincerest salute to Smoke. Take care.


----------



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

They are never with us long enough. 

My sympathies go out to you all... Rose


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry to here about your dog sounds like you were very lucky to have him


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Smoke :sad:


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Very sorry. It hurts.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear, David. RIP, Smoke.


----------



## Chase Mika (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Sounds like one heck of a track for the robber...glad you have such good memories with him.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Smoke, thank you for your years of service.
Rest in Peace


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss .
The smiles brought to us through the memmories of our friends are what keeps us going when we loose those friends.


----------

